# نعم نريد زعيمنا روك رئيساً للجمهورية



## بوب كمبيوتر (12 مايو 2011)

بسم الآب والأبن والروح القدس إله واحد آمين 

قبل كل شئ يجب ان ننحني ونضع القبعة جانباً لهذا المنتدي الذي لطالما انبهرنا به وبأعضاءه الذين هم مثل العضو الواحد متكاتفي الأيدي مترابطون بالرابط الأخوي فيما بينهم 
(شكر خاص ل دونا صاحبة الفكرة )


تنطلق حملة منتدي الكنيسة العربية الآن 
لإنتخاب زعيم المنتدي  روك رئيساً لجمهورية مصر العربية 





حيث من حق الجميع التعبير عن رغبته في إختيار رئيساً  للبلاد 

لذا فإني وبقوة ارشح من كان له الفضل في تجميع ما يقرب من 107 الف عضو تحت لواء واحد تجمع بينهم المودة والمحبة 





ويعرض علينا روك شروطة للموافقة بالترشح ​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (12 مايو 2011)

ويجــــــــــري الآن التجهيز للدعايه والبرنامج الإنتخابي​


----------



## جيلان (12 مايو 2011)

لو عملنى وزير مالية ماشى


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (12 مايو 2011)

جيلان قال:


> لو عملنى وزير مالية ماشى



أي حاجة يابنتي حتي رئيس وزراء​


----------



## Bent Christ (12 مايو 2011)

*انا معااااااااااك يا روك
بس بشرط ابقى وزيره التربيه و التعليم
عشان اجيب امتحاناتى سهله ههههه​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (12 مايو 2011)

m a r e e n قال:


> *انا معااااااااااك يا روك
> بس بشرط ابقى وزيره التربيه و التعليم
> عشان اجيب امتحاناتى سهله ههههه​*



يا سااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتر 
انتوا طلعتوا ماديين قوي 
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 مايو 2011)

*يا رووووووك يا بلاش
زعيم غيره مينفعنااااااش هههههههههه
بدايه موفقه للحمله يا بوووب
عاوزين شغل عالى ومن ناااار
الانتخابات قربت واديكواا شايفيين اوباما بينافسنا بوائل غنيم 
مش عاوزين نديله الفرصه ولا هو ولا اى كائن سلفى كان او اخوان
يثبت حتى القوز بالمنصب ​*


----------



## tasoni queena (12 مايو 2011)

انا عايزة ابقى النائبة بتاعته

ولا اقولكوا عايزة اقف ورا النائب هههههههههه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 مايو 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نايس فكرة ونايس مووووووووضوع 

وانا برشح نفسى لوزارة السياحة
اشمعنا انا بقا خلينا نأكل عيش :smile01​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 مايو 2011)

*فى انتظار سماع الشروط الثقيله التى اعلن عنها مرشحنا منذ قليل على احدى القنوات الاخباريه ​*


----------



## كوك (12 مايو 2011)

_*فكره حلوه يا بوب *_
_*وانا امسك الملاهى بتاعت المعموره ههههههه*_
_*تحيااا ماى روك  رائيسااا للجمهورية*_​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 مايو 2011)

> فكره حلوه يا بوب
> وانا امسك الملاهى بتاعت المعموره ههههههه
> تحيااا ماى روك رائيسااا للجمهورية



ههههههههه نشنت يللا يا عم مبرووك عليك

بس هنيجى نتمرج ببلاش ههههههههههه


----------



## My Rock (12 مايو 2011)

مبدئياً انا موافق و شروطي التالي هي تحصيل حاصل، اي سيتم تطبيقها ان فزت بأصواتكم ام لا:



إلغاء اي مادة من الدستور تشرع الإسلام كدين للدولة
تغيير عنوان السلفين الى إرهابيين و التعاون مع القوى الخارجية للتخلص منهم
تحقيق المساواة العقائدية لكل الأديان
هد الأزهر او توفير نفس كمية تكلفته لباقي الأديان الآخرى
دعوة الإستثمارات الأجنبية
ضمان حق الإشتراك بالمناصب الحكومية للمسيحين بنسبة لا تقل عن ال 30% 

إعطاء حق الإدارة الفيدرالية للمحافظات التي فيها كثافة مسيحية
إستلام الدعم المادي من الدول المسيحية الآخرى بصورة خاصة لبناء الكنائس و توفير اهم حقوق ممارسة العبادة للمسيحيين
السماح لي بإدارة الدولة بطريقة ديمقارطية دكتاورية لفترة مُعينة لحين تحظير البلد للفكر الديمقراطي
الدعم بالأصوات و المادة بدون شروط و لا مطالب لحين إستلام الحكم و توطيد الأمن و الأمان و الإقتصاد

و القائمة تطول لكن يهمني ان اسمع صوتكم في أول عشر مطالب..


----------



## كوك (12 مايو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههه نشنت يللا يا عم مبرووك عليك
> 
> بس هنيجى نتمرج ببلاش ههههههههههه


 


_*انا موافق بس يرضه الاول  وانا مش هخليكى تخوشى المعموره تانى*_
_*هههههههههههه*_
_*:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:*_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 مايو 2011)

*لو تمت يارووووووك 
متنساش مشرفييييينك بقى :smil16:
وانا هتواضع واخد وزارة التعليم ومحدش يقولى اشمعنا 
الاهم تثقووووووا فيا leasantr
ههههههه*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (12 مايو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *فى انتظار سماع الشروط الثقيله التى اعلن عنها مرشحنا منذ قليل على احدى القنوات الاخباريه ​*



وهذا نباءً عاجل علي قناة منتدي الكنيسة العربية





وكان لنا الأسبقية في تغطية ردود أفعال الشارع المصري 








​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 مايو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> مبدئياً انا موافق و شروطي التالي هي تحصيل حاصل، اي سيتم تطبيقها ان فزت بأصواتكم ام لا:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
هوووووووو ده الكلام :kap:
موافقووووووون طبعا 
بس هد بالنسبة للأزهر بس أمال باقى الجوامع هنعمل فيها ايه :hlp:
وبطااااااااالب كمان اطلاق كلمة ارهابين على كل المسلمين مش السلفيين بس
ولى عودة :smil16:*​


----------



## ديدات هذا العصر (12 مايو 2011)

ربنا يوفقه في حملته الانتخابية


----------



## كوك (12 مايو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> مبدئياً انا موافق و شروطي التالي هي تحصيل حاصل، اي سيتم تطبيقها ان فزت بأصواتكم ام لا:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


_*انا اوافق *_

*دى هتبقه  مصر احسن دوله*

_*:big29:*_


_*:sami73:*_​


----------



## bob (12 مايو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> مبدئياً انا موافق و شروطي التالي هي تحصيل حاصل، اي سيتم تطبيقها ان فزت بأصواتكم ام لا:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*بييييييييييييييييس اوي 
حتبقي دولة مصرية بمرجعية روكية ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## SALVATION (12 مايو 2011)

بوصوا بقى علشان نبقى على نور 
هتوزعوا لحمة هنيجى ننتخب مش هتوزعوا لحمة يبقى نشوف حد جزار ننتخبة
ثم روك اصلا بقالنا كتييير مش بيدينا مرتبات ونيجى نكلمة يقولك انتوا فداء الاعضاء ازى تخدوا مرتبات والاعضاء تجوع
انا حطيط شروطى
ويكون شعار روك اللى عايز لحمة ينتخبنى فى الزحمة​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (12 مايو 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*فكره حلوه يا بوب *_
> _*وانا امسك الملاهى بتاعت المعموره ههههههه*_
> _*تحيااا ماى روك  رائيسااا للجمهورية*_​



ياكوك فعلاً الفضل كل الفضل لدونا 
وانا ماعملتش حاجة 
بس وحياة ابوك عندي عيال اختي الصغيرين بعد إذنك لما تمسكها عاوزين نديهم لفه 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (12 مايو 2011)

SALVATION قال:


> بوصوا بقى علشان نبقى على نور
> هتوزعوا لحمة هنيجى ننتخب مش هتوزعوا لحمة يبقى نشوف حد جزار ننتخبة
> ثم روك اصلا بقالنا كتييير مش بيدينا مرتبات ونيجى نكلمة يقولك انتوا فداء الاعضاء ازى تخدوا مرتبات والاعضاء تجوع
> انا حطيط شروطى
> ويكون شعار روك اللى عايز لحمة ينتخبنى فى الزحمة​




مش هينفع كده علشان هو رافع شعـــــــــار 
يا انا يا مافيش أصلي ما عنديش 
هههههههههههههه

يطرح ويناقش​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (12 مايو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> مبدئياً انا موافق و شروطي التالي هي تحصيل حاصل، اي سيتم تطبيقها ان فزت بأصواتكم ام لا:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



انـــــــــــــــــا معــــــــــــــــاك ومليووووووووووووووووووون نعم 
===================================
بس ابقي افتكرني علشان انا دلوقتي 
خالي شغل وعمي عاطل 
ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## كوك (12 مايو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> ياكوك فعلاً الفضل كل الفضل لدونا
> وانا ماعملتش حاجة
> بس وحياة ابوك عندي عيال اختي الصغيرين بعد إذنك لما تمسكها عاوزين نديهم لفه
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


 
*هههههههههههههه*
*مش لو مسكت حاجه اصلااا ده انا محتاج الى يمرجحنى *
*هههههههههه*
*بس عايزين وصطه حلوه كده*
*هههههههههههه*
*واحلى شكر لى دونااااا يا باشااااااااا*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (12 مايو 2011)

كوك قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> *مش لو مسكت حاجه اصلااا ده انا محتاج الى يمرجحنى *
> *هههههههههه*
> *بس عايزين وصطه حلوه كده*
> ...




خلاص لو لقيت واسطة بزمتك ما تنساني في أي شغلانه 
حتي رئيس مجلس إدارة مش مهم 
ههههههههههههههه

وان ليك ياعم هاشوف روك 
وهاوديك ماجيك لاند 
ههههههههههههههه

وأحلي شكر لدونا 

​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 مايو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> مبدئياً انا موافق و شروطي التالي هي تحصيل حاصل، اي سيتم تطبيقها ان فزت بأصواتكم ام لا:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*:big29::big29:

يااااااااااااااااة يارووووووووووك 
ياااااااااااااااااريت نلاقى كدة
مصر هتبقى جنة على الارض :yahoo:
​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 مايو 2011)

SALVATION قال:


> بوصوا بقى علشان نبقى على نور
> هتوزعوا لحمة هنيجى ننتخب مش هتوزعوا لحمة يبقى نشوف حد جزار ننتخبة
> ثم روك اصلا بقالنا كتييير مش بيدينا مرتبات ونيجى نكلمة يقولك انتوا فداء الاعضاء ازى تخدوا مرتبات والاعضاء تجوع
> انا حطيط شروطى
> ويكون شعار روك اللى عايز لحمة ينتخبنى فى الزحمة​




*
لالالالالالالالالالا اعترض ياتونى
اوبجيكشششششششششششن 

انا عايزة فراخ مش بحب اللحمة :kap:
ههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (12 مايو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> نايس فكرة ونايس مووووووووضوع
> 
> وانا برشح نفسى لوزارة السياحة
> اشمعنا انا بقا خلينا نأكل عيش :smile01​*



عيش وحلاوة يا سندريلا 
بورتو طره 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## بايبل333 (12 مايو 2011)

*حلوة الفكرة دى *

*وانا هشترك فى الموضوع هعمل جروب على الفيس بوك هخلع روك من الرئاسة وهضم ناس كثير جدا جدا معاى *


*ولا يعملى نائب لة ومعملش كدة :a63:*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 مايو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> عيش وحلاوة يا سندريلا
> بورتو طره
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ​




*ههههههههههههههه
لالالالالالالالا
انا هنزل بالبروجرم بتاعى
ومش هأكل غير عيش توست
هو انا هابقى زيه برضو leasantr​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (12 مايو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> لالالالالالالالالالا اعترض ياتونى
> اوبجيكشششششششششششن
> 
> ...



بس بس يا سندريلا احسن يقولو روك 
بيوزع كنتاكي 
ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 مايو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> بس بس يا سندريلا احسن يقولو روك
> بيوزع كنتاكي
> ههههههههههههههههه​




*ههههههههههههههههه
عز الطلب بس نخليها ماكدونلز بقا 
نغييير هههههههههههههه​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (12 مايو 2011)

بايبل333 قال:


> *حلوة الفكرة دى *
> 
> *وانا هشترك فى الموضوع هعمل جروب على الفيس بوك هخلع روك من الرئاسة وهضم ناس كثير جدا جدا معاى *
> 
> ...



يعني كده 

خلاص انا هاعمل جروب 
كلنا ماي روك 
ههههههههههههههههههه

بس وحياتك اما تبقي النائب شوف مين إللي هيوقف وراك 
علشان نعمل جروب 
سر الراجل إللي ورا بايبل 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 مايو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> مبدئياً انا موافق و شروطي التالي هي تحصيل حاصل، اي سيتم تطبيقها ان فزت بأصواتكم ام لا:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ده اكتر من احلامنا كمان 
منتظرين باقى بنود القائمه وبرنامجك الانتخابى *


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 مايو 2011)

SALVATION قال:


> بوصوا بقى علشان نبقى على نور
> هتوزعوا لحمة هنيجى ننتخب مش هتوزعوا لحمة يبقى نشوف حد جزار ننتخبة
> ثم روك اصلا بقالنا كتييير مش بيدينا مرتبات ونيجى نكلمة يقولك انتوا فداء الاعضاء ازى تخدوا مرتبات والاعضاء تجوع
> انا حطيط شروطى
> ويكون شعار روك اللى عايز لحمة ينتخبنى فى الزحمة​



*مش عارفه ليه حاسه ان الاخ ده من الفلول رغم :download:
انه بيتكلم عن اللحمه :t31:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 مايو 2011)

بايبل333 قال:


> *حلوة الفكرة دى *
> 
> *وانا هشترك فى الموضوع هعمل جروب على الفيس بوك هخلع روك من الرئاسة وهضم ناس كثير جدا جدا معاى *
> 
> ...



*اممممممم الاخوان بدأوا يهلوا علينا :hlp:​*


----------



## tasoni queena (12 مايو 2011)

> مبدئياً انا موافق و شروطي التالي هي تحصيل حاصل، اي سيتم تطبيقها ان فزت بأصواتكم ام لا:
> 
> إلغاء اي مادة من الدستور تشرع الإسلام كدين للدولة
> تغيير عنوان السلفين الى إرهابيين و التعاون مع القوى الخارجية للتخلص منهم
> ...



يا سلام لو جيه مرشح رئاسة لمصر

وقال ان برنامجه الانتخابى كده 

مش قادرة اقولك المسلمين هيعملوا فيه ايه هههههههههههههههه

لك ان تتخيل هههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (12 مايو 2011)

> انا موافق بس يرضه الاول وانا مش هخليكى تخوشى المعموره تانى
> هههههههههههه



لالالالالالا الا الملاهى هههههههههههه


----------



## كوك (12 مايو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> لالالالالالا الا الملاهى هههههههههههه


 

_*وانا موافق بس اترشح الاول *_
_*هههه*_​


----------



## Critic (12 مايو 2011)

*لما نشوف برنامج الزعيم الاول و نحكم*
*لو هيجبلنا شقق اوكى*


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 مايو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> مبدئياً انا موافق و شروطي التالي هي تحصيل حاصل، اي سيتم تطبيقها ان فزت بأصواتكم ام لا:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



دا انا كنت اول المرشيحين ليك يا روك
انا عايزه ابقي السواقه الخاصه :smil16:
هههههههههههههههههههه

بس بصراحه 
شروط من الاخر
ياريت فعلا دا يحصل في البلد 
كانت هاتبقي قشطه قووووووووووووي
موافقــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه

يا روك يا بلاش واحد غيره مال ينفعناش


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 مايو 2011)

SALVATION قال:


> بوصوا بقى علشان نبقى على نور
> هتوزعوا لحمة هنيجى ننتخب مش هتوزعوا لحمة يبقى نشوف حد جزار ننتخبة
> ثم روك اصلا بقالنا كتييير مش بيدينا مرتبات ونيجى نكلمة يقولك انتوا فداء الاعضاء ازى تخدوا مرتبات والاعضاء تجوع
> انا حطيط شروطى
> ويكون شعار روك اللى عايز لحمة ينتخبنى فى الزحمة​




روك الظاهر ان المشرفين القدماء طماعيين قوي وعايز ياكلوا لحمه
في الايام السوده دي
انا بقول انك تطيرهم احسن وتعين غيرهم بقي :a63:

وانا موجوده :t31:


----------



## كوك (12 مايو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> روك الظاهر ان المشرفين القدماء طماعيين قوي وعايز ياكلوا لحمه
> في الايام السوده دي
> انا بقول انك تطيرهم احسن وتعين غيرهم بقي :a63:
> 
> وانا موجوده :t31:


 

_*وانا كماااااااان  :hlp:*_​


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 مايو 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*وانا كماااااااان  :hlp:*_​



والظاهر كمان ان انا وانت يا كوك هانطير قبلهم هههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic Man (12 مايو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> مبدئياً انا موافق و شروطي التالي هي تحصيل حاصل، اي سيتم تطبيقها ان فزت بأصواتكم ام لا:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
يااااااه يا روك اللي بتقوله ده مش متصورين تحققيه ولو في احلامنا حتي :w00t:

يلا اترشح واحنا معاك ونعملك اجدع برنامج انتخابي:smil7:

وانا مش طماع عاوز امسك الداخلية :99:


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (12 مايو 2011)

SALVATION قال:


> بوصوا بقى علشان نبقى على نور
> هتوزعوا لحمة هنيجى ننتخب مش هتوزعوا لحمة يبقى نشوف حد جزار ننتخبة
> ثم روك اصلا بقالنا كتييير مش بيدينا مرتبات ونيجى نكلمة يقولك انتوا فداء الاعضاء ازى تخدوا مرتبات والاعضاء تجوع
> انا حطيط شروطى
> ويكون شعار روك اللى عايز لحمة ينتخبنى فى الزحمة​



روك مش بتاع ساندوتشات روك بتاع إنتخابات 
هههههههههههه
وخد ياعم علشان ماتزعلش إنت وحبايبك اتباع النظام السابق 
ههههههههههههههههه




​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (12 مايو 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> يااااااه يا روك اللي بتقوله ده مش متصورين تحققيه ولو في احلامنا حتي :w00t:
> 
> يلا اترشح واحنا معاك ونعملك اجدع برنامج انتخابي:smil7:
> 
> وانا مش طماع عاوز امسك الداخلية :99:



الداخليه بس يا مينا 
شكلك مش طماع خاااااااااااااااالص 
ههههههههههههههه

بس لو روك ماعينكش انا اعرف واسطة كبيرة في الداخليه 
ليا واحد صاحبي شغال في البوفيه هاكلمهولك 
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (12 مايو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> روك الظاهر ان المشرفين القدماء طماعيين قوي وعايز ياكلوا لحمه
> في الايام السوده دي
> انا بقول انك تطيرهم احسن وتعين غيرهم بقي :a63:
> 
> وانا موجوده :t31:






كوك قال:


> _*وانا كماااااااان  :hlp:*_​







Critic قال:


> *لما نشوف برنامج الزعيم الاول و نحكم*
> *لو هيجبلنا شقق اوكى*




لقد ظهرت اطماعكم الإستعمارية 
وين كنتم 

إلي الأمــــــــام *********إلي الأمــــــــام 
ثــــــــــــــــورة ********* ثـــــــــــــورة 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (12 مايو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> روك الظاهر ان المشرفين القدماء طماعيين قوي وعايز ياكلوا لحمه
> في الايام السوده دي
> انا بقول انك تطيرهم احسن وتعين غيرهم بقي :a63:
> 
> وانا موجوده :t31:






كوك قال:


> _*وانا كماااااااان  :hlp:*_​







Critic قال:


> *لما نشوف برنامج الزعيم الاول و نحكم*
> *لو هيجبلنا شقق اوكى*




لقد ظهرت اطماعكم الإستعمارية 
وين كنتم 

إلي الأمــــــــام *********إلي الأمــــــــام 
ثــــــــــــــــورة ********* ثـــــــــــــورة 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (12 مايو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> روك الظاهر ان المشرفين القدماء طماعيين قوي وعايز ياكلوا لحمه
> في الايام السوده دي
> انا بقول انك تطيرهم احسن وتعين غيرهم بقي :a63:
> 
> وانا موجوده :t31:






كوك قال:


> _*وانا كماااااااان  :hlp:*_​







Critic قال:


> *لما نشوف برنامج الزعيم الاول و نحكم*
> *لو هيجبلنا شقق اوكى*




لقد ظهرت اطماعكم الإستعمارية 
وين كنتم 

إلي الأمــــــــام *********إلي الأمــــــــام 
ثــــــــــــــــورة ********* ثـــــــــــــورة 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## كاري (13 مايو 2011)

لالالالالالالالالالالالا كل الى حكموها يا اشنقوا يا اتقتلوا يا اتنفوا وانا ما ارداش لراك هذا المصير


----------



## جيلان (13 مايو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> مبدئياً انا موافق و شروطي التالي هي تحصيل حاصل، اي سيتم تطبيقها ان فزت بأصواتكم ام لا:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*وانا من موقعى هذا بطالب باستيراد عيال ملونة من برة للترفيه عن الشعب  المصرى
وليا عندك طلب
الواد ابن اختى جايب 38 فى المية فى الثناوية العامة عايزيين ندخله كلية الطب عشن هو عايز يطلع ظابط .*.


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (13 مايو 2011)

جيلان قال:


> *وانا من موقعى هذا بطالب باستيراد عيال ملونة من برة للترفيه عن الشعب  المصرى
> وليا عندك طلب
> الواد ابن اختى جايب 38 فى المية فى الثناوية العامة عايزيين ندخله كلية الطب عشن هو عايز يطلع ظابط .*.



دا ممتاز دا نابغة القرن الثاني والعشرون 
ههههههههههههه

خلاص ياستي وانا بضم صوتي لصوتك إني روك يعينه باشمهندس أد الدنيا 
في السفاره 
هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## bassem_1280 (13 مايو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> بسم الآب والأبن والروح القدس إله واحد آمين
> 
> قبل كل شئ يجب ان ننحني ونضع القبعة جانباً لهذا المنتدي الذي لطالما انبهرنا به وبأعضاءه الذين هم مثل العضو الواحد متكاتفي الأيدي مترابطون بالرابط الأخوي فيما بينهم
> (شكر خاص ل دونا صاحبة الفكرة )
> ...


*لاني مش متسلق
و لو هيرقيني
أنا وراك يا ريس 
ههههههههههه
*​


----------



## tamav maria (13 مايو 2011)

جيلان قال:


> *وانا من موقعى هذا بطالب باستيراد عيال ملونة من برة للترفيه عن الشعب  المصرى
> وليا عندك طلب
> الواد ابن اختى جايب 38 فى المية فى الثناوية العامة عايزيين ندخله كلية الطب عشن هو عايز يطلع ظابط .*.





وانا كمان لي طلب
البت المدهوله صحبتي ما بتعرفش تقرأ وتكتب
بس عاوزينك تديها شهادة ماجستير او دكتوراه 
عشان تعينها وزيره


----------



## Desert Rose (13 مايو 2011)

*طيب وانا مش هتعينى ياروك وزيرة اى حاجة كده ؟
ده انا حتى هنفعك اوى ممكن ابقى المتحدثة الرسمية بتاعتك وابقى اسأل على لسانى عامل ازاى هههههههههههههههه

*


----------



## bassem_1280 (13 مايو 2011)

netta قال:


> وانا كمان لي طلب
> البت المدهوله صحبتي ما بتعرفش تقرأ وتكتب
> بس عاوزينك تديها شهادة ماجستير او دكتوراه
> عشان تعينها وزيره


*يا مدلعنا و منهنينا *
*يا ريس*
*طبعا لما هتبقى ريس كل المشرفين هيبقوا وزراء*
*سيبوا مجلسي الشعب و الشورى لباقي الاعضاء *
*و نعدكم*
*بدحض اي مؤامرة ضدكم من اي فئة خارجية كانت ام داخلية و القضاء *
*على الارهابيين " المعارضين طبعا "*
*وطبعا*
*هنرسي قواعد الديموقرطية*
*وهنسمع رأي كل الناس و اللي مش هيعجبنا هندلعه و نفلسعه*
*اما عن مباحث امن الدولة مش محتاجينها احنا*
*في المنتدى عندنا ناس من الجيش *
*يبقى نطبق احكام عسكرية*
*و ربنا يوفقك و يكرمنا معال*
*بس ما تنساش*
*يا ريس*
*و الف مبروك مقدما*
:yahoo:​


----------



## soso a (13 مايو 2011)

وانا معاااااااااااااااكم هنا 
احنا وراك يا مااااااااااى روك 
اترشح انت بس 
ولما تفوز متنسناااااااااااااااااش  
هههههههههههههههههه
==============


----------



## كوك (13 مايو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> والظاهر كمان ان انا وانت يا كوك هانطير قبلهم هههههههههههههه


 
_*هههههههه*_
_*ربنا يستر *_​


----------



## كوك (13 مايو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> لقد ظهرت اطماعكم الإستعمارية
> وين كنتم ​
> إلي الأمــــــــام *********إلي الأمــــــــام
> ثــــــــــــــــورة ********* ثـــــــــــــورة
> ...


 
_*يالهوى ايه فضايح دى يا بوب طيب استر عليناا*_
_*ههههههههه*_​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *طيب وانا مش هتعينى ياروك وزيرة اى حاجة كده ؟
> ده انا حتى هنفعك اوى ممكن ابقى المتحدثة الرسمية بتاعتك وابقى اسأل على لسانى عامل ازاى هههههههههههههههه
> 
> *



ههههههههههههههههه
اه مش هيلاقي لسان زي لسانك يا نانسي
لسان عسل وبينقط دايما كلام في الجون


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 مايو 2011)

بجد يعني انا مبسوطه اوي من الاعضاء
يعني ولا واحد فيهم طمع او قال كلمه غير عن مصلحة البلد
يا عيني ع الوفاااء
وانا عايزه ابقى وزيرة الاعلام
لازم الحقيقه تطلع للناس بدل التزييف اللي بنشوفو ده وكلام عيال  بيطلعلنا 
في تغطية الاحداث


----------



## Desert Rose (13 مايو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> اه مش هيلاقي لسان زي لسانك يا نانسي
> لسان عسل وبينقط دايما كلام في الجون



*ميرسى ياقمر ,انا فى الشدة شديد وفى القوة قوى اوى اوى ههههههههههه
انا هنفعه ده المعارضين والمندسين والقلة القليلة المخربة والايادى والارجل الخارجية والداخلية اللى ممكن تتكلم كلام سلبى ضد فخامة زعيمنا المفدى رئيس الدولة 
طويل العمر يطول عمره وينصره على مين يعاديه هاى هيه 
هههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ميرسى ياقمر ,انا فى الشدة شديد وفى القوة قوى اوى اوى ههههههههههه
> انا هنفعه ده المعارضين والمندسين والقلة القليلة المخربة والايادى والارجل الخارجية والداخلية اللى ممكن تتكلم كلام سلبى ضد فخامة زعيمنا المفدى رئيس الدولة
> طويل العمر يطول عمره وينصره على مين يعاديه هاى هيه
> هههههههههههههههه
> ...


----------



## Desert Rose (13 مايو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *
> *
> *ههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههه
> ...



*ما انا عارفه ياعسل بس هو يلحق العرض قبل مايخلص 
فى كذا رئيس دولة تانية متكلمين عليا ههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (13 مايو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> بجد يعني انا مبسوطه اوي من الاعضاء
> يعني ولا واحد فيهم طمع او قال كلمه غير عن مصلحة البلد
> يا عيني ع الوفاااء
> وانا عايزه ابقى وزيرة الاعلام
> ...




وياتري لو حصلت حاجه في قسم الشكاوي 
هاتسلطي الكاميرات قصدي المشاركات علي المنتدي العـــــــام 
ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (13 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ما انا عارفه ياعسل بس هو يلحق العرض قبل مايخلص
> فى كذا رئيس دولة تانية متكلمين عليا ههههههههههههههههه
> *




طيب إذا كان كده إحنـــــــــــــا 
نسلمك للقذافي واهو تبقي 
(في إيد أمـــــينه)​


----------



## Desert Rose (13 مايو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> طيب إذا كان كده إحنـــــــــــــا
> نسلمك للقذافي واهو تبقي
> (في إيد أمـــــينه)​



*قذافى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:a82:*


----------



## bassem_1280 (13 مايو 2011)

*للمنتدى شعار*
*" ممنوع الكوسة "*
*ممكن نطبخ حاجة تاني في الانتخابات الجاية*
*ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## bassem_1280 (13 مايو 2011)

bassem_1280 قال:


> *للمنتدى شعار*
> 
> *" ممنوع الكوسة "*
> *ممكن نطبخ حاجة تاني في الانتخابات الجاية*
> ...


*انا اؤيد ماي روك*
*و نتمنى حجز مقاعد في الصفوف الامامية *
*للمشرفين طبعا*
*و ارجو من الله تبارك اسمه*
*" الاقي مكان في التعديل الوزاري اللي جاي "*
:ab8:​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *قذافى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:a82:*



وهذا كان نبأ عـــــــاجل تناقلته وكالات الانبـــــــــاء 
عما يدور الآن 
تنقله بث مباشر قناة منتدي الكنيسة 


​


----------



## Desert Rose (14 مايو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> وهذا كان نبأ عـــــــاجل تناقلته وكالات الانبـــــــــاء
> عما يدور الآن
> تنقله بث مباشر قناة منتدي الكنيسة
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
انت موتنى من الضحك ده لو ده بجد انا انتحر على طول 
ديه تبقى نهايتى انى ابقى المتحدثة الرسمية بتاعت الشخصية السيكوباتية ديه 
وبذمتك هبقى المتحدثة عنه هقول ايه ؟غير الكلام الاهبل اللى هو بيقوله 
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انت موتنى من الضحك ده لو ده بجد انا انتحر على طول
> ديه تبقى نهايتى انى ابقى المتحدثة الرسمية بتاعت الشخصية السيكوباتية ديه
> وبذمتك هبقى المتحدثة عنه هقول ايه ؟غير الكلام الاهبل اللى هو بيقوله
> *



ههههههههههههههههههه
اهو يا نانسي تاخدي ثواب في الشعب وترجميلهم الخطابات بتاعتو
عشان هما لغاية دلوقتي مش فاهمين ولا واحد


----------



## Desert Rose (14 مايو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> اهو يا نانسي تاخدي ثواب في الشعب وترجميلهم الخطابات بتاعتو
> عشان هما لغاية دلوقتي مش فاهمين ولا واحد



*هههههههههههههههه وانا مين يفهمنى انا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انت موتنى من الضحك ده لو ده بجد انا انتحر على طول
> ديه تبقى نهايتى انى ابقى المتحدثة الرسمية بتاعت الشخصية السيكوباتية ديه
> وبذمتك هبقى المتحدثة عنه هقول ايه ؟غير الكلام الاهبل اللى هو بيقوله
> *



ليه كده دا حتي هو بيعزك وفي آخـــــر الحوار قال انه كان هيوديكِ مصراته 
ههههههه
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (14 مايو 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه وانا مين يفهمنى انا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



ههههههههههه
انا
ابيقي قولي اي حاجه الشعب يفهمهاااا


----------



## sparrow (14 مايو 2011)

بجد موضوع تحفه ههههههه
والحمله الاعلانيه بتاعتك يا بوب جميله جدااا
متابعه معاكم


----------



## Desert Rose (14 مايو 2011)

*طيب ما ارشح نفسى انا رئيسة اشمعنا روك يعنى ؟
رشحونى بس وانا هخليكوا تعيشوا فى جنة وابسطكوا 
*


----------



## جيلان (14 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *طيب ما ارشح نفسى انا رئيسة اشمعنا روك يعنى ؟
> رشحونى بس وانا هخليكوا تعيشوا فى جنة وابسطكوا
> *



*هى دى بداية تفتيت الاصوات ههههههههه*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 مايو 2011)

sparrow قال:


> بجد موضوع تحفه ههههههه
> والحمله الاعلانيه بتاعتك يا بوب جميله جدااا
> متابعه معاكم



شكـــــــــــراً سبارو 
دا شرف لينا 
مستنينك في حملة التأييد 
روك يا بلاش واحد غيره ما ينفعناش ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *طيب ما ارشح نفسى انا رئيسة اشمعنا روك يعنى ؟
> رشحونى بس وانا هخليكوا تعيشوا فى جنة وابسطكوا
> *



ايووووووووووووووووووووووووه
اشمعنا البنات مش يترشحوو
احنا معاكي يا نانسي
قصدي انا معاكي


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *طيب ما ارشح نفسى انا رئيسة اشمعنا روك يعنى ؟
> رشحونى بس وانا هخليكوا تعيشوا فى جنة وابسطكوا
> *



احسنلك اسحبي مشاركتك ديا نانسي  بدل ما الزعيم ياخد باله منها 
وتبقي





 بس هو للأسف اليومين دول عنده ظــــــــــــروف ربنا 
يعديهم منها علي خير و يكون معاهم 
​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 مايو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ايووووووووووووووووووووووووه
> اشمعنا البنات مش يترشحوو
> احنا معاكي يا نانسي
> قصدي انا معاكي



انتِ باين عليكِ عاوزه تحصلي 
صاحبتك نانسي علشان تروحوا مع بعض من المنتدي 
هاتوحشوووووووووووووووونا 
مع السلامة​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 مايو 2011)

جيلان قال:


> *هى دى بداية تفتيت الاصوات ههههههههه*



قصدك الثورة المضادة يا جيلان
ههههههه​


----------



## Desert Rose (14 مايو 2011)

جيلان قال:


> *هى دى بداية تفتيت الاصوات ههههههههه*



*معايا ياجى جى ولا لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Desert Rose (14 مايو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ايووووووووووووووووووووووووه
> اشمعنا البنات مش يترشحوو
> احنا معاكي يا نانسي
> قصدي انا معاكي



*ماشى ياقمر وانا هنزل برنامجى الانتخابى قريب جدا ههههههههههه:mus13:*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 مايو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> انتِ باين عليكِ عاوزه تحصلي
> صاحبتك نانسي علشان تروحوا مع بعض من المنتدي
> هاتوحشوووووووووووووووونا
> مع السلامة​



ادي الرجاله والتمييز اللي عندهم
يادوب سمعو بنت هتترشح ركبهم عفريت ههههههههههه
لا احنا منروحش انتو تيجو لغاية عندنا وتطلبو من نانسي تترشح وانتو تدوها اصواتكو


----------



## Desert Rose (14 مايو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> احسنلك اسحبي مشاركتك ديا نانسي  بدل ما الزعيم ياخد باله منها
> وتبقي
> 
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههه تصدق اسمى شيك ويجنن وهو واخد الشرطة الpink ديه قمر قمر اجنن حتى وانا مفصولة هههههههههههههههههههههههه

ماهو انا استغليت الفرصة وهو مشغول وقولت اهجم على الحكم 
ربنا يعزيه ويعزى كل الاسرة 
*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 مايو 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> شكرا لك



نورت الموضوع حبيب يسوع 
شكـراً لك​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 مايو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> احسنلك اسحبي مشاركتك ديا نانسي  بدل ما الزعيم ياخد باله منها
> وتبقي
> 
> 
> ...



انت عمال تعمل دعايه ل نانسي وانت مش عارف
من شويه طلعتها ع قناة الاخبار وان القذافي اختارها 
ودلوقتي اهو بتقول هتودعنا
ايوه كده الناس هتتعاطف معاها وتقول البنت دي جريئه ولسانها عسلللللل  

بيقول كلام ميه ميه يبقى هي دي اللي تنفع البلد

كلوووووووووو في صاالحنا
ههههههههههههه


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 مايو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ادي الرجاله والتمييز اللي عندهم
> يادوب سمعو بنت هتترشح ركبهم عفريت ههههههههههه
> لا احنا منروحش انتو تيجو لغاية عندنا وتطلبو من نانسي تترشح وانتو تدوها اصواتكو



لا معلهش بقي خليهااااااعليكم المرة دي 
وبعدين مش لو لحقتوا تقعدوا نبقي نجيلكم اصلاً 
ههههههه​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 مايو 2011)

ربنا يعزيه ويعزى كل الاسرة 
[/COLOR][/B][/SIZE][/FONT][/QUOTE]

*امييييييييييييييين*


----------



## Desert Rose (14 مايو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> انت عمال تعمل دعايه ل نانسي وانت مش عارف
> من شويه طلعتها ع قناة الاخبار وان القذافي اختارها
> ودلوقتي اهو بتقول هتودعنا
> ايوه كده الناس هتتعاطف معاها وتقول البنت دي جريئه ولسانها عسلللللل
> ...



*تسلميلى ياقمر انتى بقى كده رئيسة الحملة الانتخابية بتاعتى :mus13:*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 مايو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> انت عمال تعمل دعايه ل نانسي وانت مش عارف
> من شويه طلعتها ع قناة الاخبار وان القذافي اختارها
> ودلوقتي اهو بتقول هتودعنا
> ايوه كده الناس هتتعاطف معاها وتقول البنت دي جريئه ولسانها عسلللللل
> ...



يا بنتي دي مجرد انها تطلع مع القذافي دي لوحدها كفيله انها توديها ورا عين الشمس وبتوكتك كمااااااااااااااان 



> بيقول كلام ميه ميه يبقى هي دي اللي تنفع البلد



هههههههه
ميه ميه بيت بيت حارة حارة زنفة زنقة 
اتباع القزافي
إلي الامام إلي الامام ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 مايو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> لا معلهش بقي خليهااااااعليكم المرة دي
> وبعدين مش لو لحقتوا تقعدوا نبقي نجيلكم اصلاً
> ههههههه​



*هو احنا اصلا لما تفوز نانسي بالرئاسه هنقعد معااكم
طبعااا لا
المقام هيبقى عالي شويه
ولو جيتو يبقى تاخدو معاد قبليها بسنتين

هههههههههههههه
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 مايو 2011)

هي الانتخابات وصلت لحد فين

انا مش شايف حد رشحني خالص 
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 مايو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> هي الانتخابات وصلت لحد فين
> 
> انا مش شايف حد رشحني خالص
> هههههههههههههههههههه




النتيجة سوف تحسم وبلا منازع لزعيم المنتدي
 وقلب المنتدي الحنون 
فقط لــــــ




​


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 مايو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> النتيجة سوف تحسم وبلا منازع لزعيم المنتدي
> وقلب المنتدي الحنون
> فقط لــــــ
> 
> ...




ما انا عارف ان روك خلاص بقي الزعيم

انا بتكلم بقي عن المساعدين ليه
انا عايز ابقي السواقه وليشي دعوه
بس حد يعلمني السواقه بليز
:smil15:


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 مايو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> ما انا عارف ان روك خلاص بقي الزعيم
> 
> انا بتكلم بقي عن المساعدين ليه
> انا عايز ابقي السواقه وليشي دعوه
> ...




كمان عايزه حد يعلمك 
ههههههه​


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 مايو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> كمان عايزه حد يعلمك
> ههههههه​




الله يعني ابقي سواقه ازاي
مش لازم اتعلم عشان ابقي جديره بالمسئوليه
هههههههههههههههههههههه
دا الرئيس يا بني مش اي حد يعني


ولو مش عاجبك سواقه
خلاص رشحني وزيره للماليه والنبي ما خلي واحد فقير فيكي يا بلد
وهاوزع الفلوس بالتساوي علي الشعب
وهاصيته اخر صيته
ازاي مش عارف بس هي كدا وخلاص
:t17:


----------



## dodo jojo (27 مايو 2011)

*نعم..برشح روك يكون رئيس لمصر..ودواعى ترشيح الناس لمستر روك اهه



















يارب تكون عجبتكوا..لو حد عايز يفطه بنزل بيها مظاهره عنيا ليه..هههههههههههههههه
​*


----------



## My Rock (15 يونيو 2011)

نكمل؟


----------



## vetaa (15 يونيو 2011)

*يلاااااااااا معــــــــــــــــاك يا روك
برنامجك فعلا تحفــــــــــــه يااااه لو يتحقق هتلاقينا كده:ura1:
هتبقى احسن رئيس بالعالم يكفى ان الشعب (الاعضاء)
كلها هتبقى عايزاك ومش هترحل ابدا ابدا
وده وعـــــد هههههه

واى عناصر مندسه احنا وراك :nunu0000:

المهم فين باقى البرنامج :smile02
 *


----------



## جيلان (16 يونيو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> نكمل؟




الاول تقول هتدينى وزارة ايه :spor2:


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يونيو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> نكمل؟




كمل علي خير الله
وسيري يا نورماندي تو :yahoo:


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (4 يوليو 2011)

خدنـــــــــــا فاصل ورجعنـــــــــا تاني  

*** تم تحديث المــــــــوضوع من البداية ***

نبدأ 
===== ==== ===== ===== ====== ===== ===== ===

بكل بساطة 
يتناول الموضوع ما يدور في البلاد من افكار وانطباعات غير صحيحة 
وكيفية اصلاحهــــا وذلك بطريقة جديدة من خلال مرشحنـــــــــا الأول 
للرئاسة وبقوة 








وكــان لعديد من الأعضاء المشاركين بعض المطالب سيتم عرضها 
لاحقاً 

وسنوافيكم بكل ما يحدث ببث مباشر من قناة الكنيسة العربية 



​


----------



## My Rock (4 يوليو 2011)

لا مانع من ان نحارب على اكثر من جبهة.. جبهة الترشيحات هنا وجبهة الثورة هناك.. نحن لها بالمرصاد..

سبق وعرضت اول خطوات برنامجي الإنتخابي ولكم المزيد:



تحقيق المساواة في مسألة الحصول على مناصب عمل مرموقة في المجتمع بغض النظر عن الخلفية الدينية
تحقيق المساواة في مسألة الحصول على مقاعد دراسية بغض النظر عن الخلفية الدينية
إستغلال طاقات الشباب العاطل لحدمة البلد وتوفير فرص عمل مستقبلية
تخفيض الضرائب وتوفير التسهيلات للشركات الكبيرة لاجل توسيعها وبالتالي توفير فرص عمل إضافية
تسهيل عملية إنشاء شركات وأعمال جديدة صغيرة عن طريق تقديم القروض والمساعدة والمشورة والتدريب
إستدعاء النوابغ الذين هاجروا للخارج وإعطائهم فرصة للتعبير عن نفسهم ولعمل التغيير الذين يريدون عمله بالتعاول من النوابغ الداخليين.
والبقية قادمة...


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (4 يوليو 2011)

طلبات الأعضاء والمشرفين 

المشرفة جيلان مشرفة القسم الثقافي 
شكلها مش هاتشوفه تاني ههههههههههه




جيلان قال:


> لو عملنى وزير مالية ماشى


===============================
مارين عضوة نشيطة ذيي
في الآخر ها نروح مطرودين من هنــــــــا 




m a r e e n قال:


> *انا معااااااااااك يا روك
> بس بشرط ابقى وزيره التربيه و التعليم
> عشان اجيب امتحاناتى سهله ههههه​*


================================
سندريلا 

عضوة مباركة واخده حقهـــــــــا 
وهايكون آخر طلب ليها شكله كده 



$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *
> 
> وانا برشح نفسى لوزارة السياحة
> اشمعنا انا بقا خلينا نأكل عيش :smile01​*


=============================

كوينا 
دلوعة من دلوعات المنتدي وبصفتها من حزب الغلاسه فهي 



tasoni queena قال:


> انا عايزة ابقى النائبة بتاعته
> 
> ولا اقولكوا عايزة اقف ورا النائب هههههههههه



ودبوقتي عرفت ليه يا جماة النائب اتشال هههههههههههه)
==============================

كوك باشــــــــــا 



كوك قال:


> _*وانا امسك الملاهى بتاعت المعموره ههههههه*_
> _*تحيااا ماى روك  رائيسااا للجمهورية*_​



بس النشيد اتغير وبقي 


My Rock قال:


> الهتاف الرسمي هو:
> هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس   دانتا رئيس والنعمة كويس
> يا مدلعنا يا مشخلعنا         قل لعدوك روح اتليس
> هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس


​
=====================
ودي مرمر 



Coptic MarMar قال:


> *لو تمت يارووووووك
> متنساش مشرفييييينك بقى :smil16:
> وانا هتواضع واخد وزارة التعليم ومحدش يقولى اشمعنا
> الاهم تثقووووووا فيا leasantr
> ههههههه*​



وطبعاً هو مش هينسي المشرفين الجدد طبعاً لأنه هيغيركم 
هههههههههههههههههههه

===================
وطبعاً مشرفنا SALVATION 


SALVATION قال:


> بوصوا بقى علشان نبقى على نور
> هتوزعوا لحمة هنيجى ننتخب مش هتوزعوا لحمة يبقى نشوف حد جزار ننتخبة
> ثم روك اصلا بقالنا كتييير مش بيدينا مرتبات ونيجى نكلمة يقولك انتوا فداء الاعضاء ازى تخدوا مرتبات والاعضاء تجوع
> انا حطيط شروطى
> ويكون شعار روك اللى عايز لحمة ينتخبنى فى الزحمة​





> هتوزعوا لحمة هنيجى ننتخب مش هتوزعوا لحمة يبقى نشوف حد جزار ننتخبة



اعمل كده وصدقني هتو حشنا كتيررررررررررررررررررررر


=================
بايبل إللي مشرفنـــــــــا 



بايبل333 قال:


> *حلوة الفكرة دى *
> 
> *وانا هشترك فى الموضوع هعمل جروب على الفيس بوك هخلع روك من الرئاسة وهضم ناس كثير جدا جدا معاى *
> 
> ...



متهيألي كده بدأ يخبط في الحلل 

بايبل هاتطير انت هههههههههههههههه

=================
معنا critic 



Critic قال:


> *لما نشوف برنامج الزعيم الاول و نحكم*
> *لو هيجبلنا شقق اوكى*



حدد بأه وهانكلملك قناة الحصيرة تيجي تتفق معاك 
اوضة وبس ولا ايه هههههههههههههههههه

==================

نيفو باشا 



Gospel Life قال:


> دا انا كنت اول المرشيحين ليك يا روك
> انا عايزه ابقي السواقه الخاصه :smil16:
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



هانجيبلك العربية ماتخافيش 









ولا انتِ عايزة الجزيرة 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


مينا باشا COPTIC MAN 


Coptic Man قال:


> يااااااه يا روك اللي بتقوله ده مش متصورين تحققيه ولو في احلامنا حتي :w00t:
> 
> يلا اترشح واحنا معاك ونعملك اجدع برنامج انتخابي:smil7:
> 
> وانا مش طماع عاوز امسك الداخلية :99:



فعلاً القناعة كنز لا يفني 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

========================
وترجع جيلان كلاكيت تاني مرة 



جيلان قال:


> *وانا من موقعى هذا بطالب باستيراد عيال ملونة من برة للترفيه عن الشعب  المصرى
> وليا عندك طلب
> الواد ابن اختى جايب 38 فى المية فى الثناوية العامة عايزيين ندخله كلية الطب عشن هو عايز يطلع ظابط .*.



طبعاً دا نابغة مش محتاج كلام هههههههههههه

====================

نيتا 



netta قال:


> وانا كمان لي طلب
> البت المدهوله صحبتي ما بتعرفش تقرأ وتكتب
> بس عاوزينك تديها شهادة ماجستير او دكتوراه
> عشان تعينها وزيره



وماله يا أختي 

=======================

نانو نانسي 



Nancy2 قال:


> *طيب وانا مش هتعينى ياروك وزيرة اى حاجة كده ؟
> ده انا حتى هنفعك اوى ممكن ابقى المتحدثة الرسمية بتاعتك وابقى اسأل على لسانى عامل ازاى هههههههههههههههه
> 
> *



هانشوف دلوقت هههههههههههههههههههه

=============

BASSEM 



bassem_1280 قال:


> *يا مدلعنا و منهنينا *
> *يا ريس*
> *طبعا لما هتبقى ريس كل المشرفين هيبقوا وزراء*
> *سيبوا مجلسي الشعب و الشورى لباقي الاعضاء *
> ...



يُنظر في الطلب 


======================

سوسو 



soso a قال:


> وانا معاااااااااااااااكم هنا
> احنا وراك يا مااااااااااى روك
> اترشح انت بس
> ولما تفوز متنسناااااااااااااااااش
> ...



هو دا إللي ينفع معانا مش تقولو وزير ومش عارف ايه 
براااااااااااااااااااااااااااااافو 

=====================

معانـــــــــا لو lo siento_mucho



lo siento_mucho قال:


> بجد يعني انا مبسوطه اوي من الاعضاء
> يعني ولا واحد فيهم طمع او قال كلمه غير عن مصلحة البلد
> يا عيني ع الوفاااء
> وانا عايزه ابقى وزيرة الاعلام
> ...



يا عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااقلة
شوف التفكير الصح واتعلموا بقي 
ههههه

=====================

ترجع نانو تتهف في عقلها 



Nancy2 قال:


> *طيب ما ارشح نفسى انا رئيسة اشمعنا روك يعنى ؟
> رشحونى بس وانا هخليكوا تعيشوا فى جنة وابسطكوا
> *



هاتوحشينا يا بت
 بااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي  
ههههههههههههه

==================== ======================

والبقية تأتي ​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (4 يوليو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> لا مانع من ان نحارب على اكثر من جبهة.. جبهة الترشيحات هنا وجبهة الثورة هناك.. نحن لها بالمرصاد..
> 
> سبق وعرضت اول خطوات برنامجي الإنتخابي ولكم المزيد:
> 
> ...



دي كده هاتبقي م الآخر يا زعيم 
نتمني بجد دا يتنفذ قريب 

منتظرين البقية 
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> طلبات الأعضاء والمشرفين
> 
> المشرفة جيلان مشرفة القسم الثقافي
> شكلها مش هاتشوفه تاني ههههههههههه
> ...




ايه دا بقي 
بوب شكلك بتبيع الاعضاء


وانا كدا هاقومهم عليك ونعمل ثوره ضدك
ههههههههههههههههههه
:boxing::act19::bud::bomb:


الا لــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــو
جبتلي العربيه كدا يبقي براحتك يعني بقي
:new6:


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (4 يوليو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> ايه دا بقي
> بوب شكلك بتبيع الاعضاء
> 
> 
> ...




يا سلام انتِ تأمري 

هوا احنا عندنـــا اغلي منك 

حضرتك شاوري وإللي تختاريه هيكون عندك ( الخوف ليه عازه هههههه)



















ولا اقولك ايه رأيك في دي 







ههههههههههه

أوعي يا بت تنسي ان دي عربية الزعيم 
ابقي عدي آخد لفه اما يروح مشوار
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> أوعي يا بت تنسي ان دي عربية الزعيم
> ابقي عدي آخد لفه اما يروح مشوار
> ههههههههههههه​




انا بحب النوع دا 
لا الزعيم يجيب لنفسه بقي واحده
دا الزعيم يعني مش اي حد

دي هاتبقي عربيتي الخاصه اتعلم عليها السواقه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

وايه الطمع دا بقي
خلي الزعيم يجيبلك واحده 
وجهز نفسك للطرد قريبا وعلي يدي
ههههههههههه


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (4 يوليو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> انا بحب النوع دا
> لا الزعيم يجيب لنفسه بقي واحده
> دا الزعيم يعني مش اي حد
> 
> ...




ناشنتي يا فالحة ايدك بقي ع الحساب 



> وايه الطمع دا بقي



والله واخدة عربية HUMMER تتعلمي عليها السواقة 
وكمان بتتكلمي عن الطمع هش يابت من هنا 




> خلي الزعيم يجيبلك واحده



وماله يجيب واحده ليه وواحدة ليا ونبيع المنتدي ونشوف حاجة تاني علشان نسدد الأقساط
هههههههههههههههههههههه



> وجهز نفسك للطرد قريبا وعلي يدي



تصدقي بقالي 4 ايام كل اما اكلم حد هنا يقولي طردك علي ايدي 

يا جماعة هو انـــــا هين للدرجة دي 


ما تحضرنا بقي ياعم روك وشوف يرضيك الكلام دا ولا لا​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (4 يوليو 2011)

ههههههههههه موضوع روووووووووعة بجد
بالنسبة لغير المصريين ينفع يرشحوا ولا لالالا ؟؟؟؟​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (4 يوليو 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> ههههههههههه موضوع روووووووووعة بجد
> بالنسبة لغير المصريين ينفع يرشحوا ولا لالالا ؟؟؟؟​



طبعاً ينفع كلنا اخوات يا ملكة ماتقوليش كده 

دا انتِ صاحبة بيت قصدي موضوع ما تقوليش كده 
هههههههههههه

ميرسي علي ذوقك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> ناشنتي يا فالحة ايدك بقي ع الحساب
> 
> الحساب يوم الحساب يا ولدي
> هههههههههههههههههه
> ...




لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا خلي روك في شغله
هو الراجل فاضلنا ولا ايه دلوقت

اروح احضر نفسي انا كمان للطرد
ههههههه


----------



## الملكة العراقية (4 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> طبعاً ينفع كلنا اخوات يا ملكة ماتقوليش كده ​
> دا انتِ صاحبة بيت قصدي موضوع ما تقوليش كده
> هههههههههههه​
> 
> ميرسي علي ذوقك ​


تسلم يا بوب دا من ذوقك
وانا كمان برشح نفسي اووو قصدي برشح الزعيم ههههه


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (4 يوليو 2011)

> فين الطمع دا
> دا انا قنوعه خالص اهو



إن بعض الظن اثم 
هههههههههههههههههه



> فدانا بقي دا الزعيم يا ولدي مش اي حد



انتِ هاتدفعي حاجة من جيبك 
ههههههههههههههه




> وفي الزمن دا مابقاش فيه حاجه سهله يعني
> قطيعه محدش بياكلها بالساهل



اكل العيش مر يا أختي 
ههههههه



> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا خلي روك في شغله
> هو الراجل فاضلنا ولا ايه دلوقت
> 
> اروح احضر نفسي انا كمان للطرد
> ههههههه




ناس تخاف ـــــــ
هههههههههههههههههههه 



> اروح احضر نفسي انا كمان للطرد



هتوحشينا يا بت هابقي اجيبلك عيش وكنتاكي 
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> إن بعض الظن اثم
> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ههههههههههه يا راجل انا كنت فاكره انه قبل مش بعد
> ...



ماشي وزود العيش ومش تنسي سلطه الكول سلو والنبي معاها
هههههههههههههه


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (4 يوليو 2011)

> لالالالالالالا جيبي ايه
> البركه في خزينه الدوله



قصدك المنتدي يا خالتي 




> طبعا طبعا بس خلاص بقي
> مع الروك العيشه هاتبقي فل الفل
> ومش هايبقي عيش دا هايبقي فينو وتوست كمان



خدي طيب شوية تقلية 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه



> لالالالالالالالالا انا مش بقيت اخاف
> انا بخاف اكتر من الاول كمان
> علي راي اللي قالها بقي
> واللي انا مش اعرفه



محمد هنيدي وفي وش إجرام 



مابتشبيهش عليه الوش ده 
هههههههههههههه



> ماشي وزود العيش ومش تنسي سلطه الكول سلو والنبي معاها



دورتلك علي سلطة كول سلو مالقيتش للأسف 




لقيت كول كويك 
هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## zama (4 يوليو 2011)

أنا أتمني يبئا رئيس للجمهورية بس يعمل جماعات قتالية مسيحية ..


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يوليو 2011)

*نعم .. نعم .. نعم 
واللى هيقول  لا
هيروح النااااااااار
ههههههههههه​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (4 يوليو 2011)

zama قال:


> أنا أتمني يبئا رئيس للجمهورية بس يعمل جماعات قتالية مسيحية ..



إلي الجهااااااااااااااااااد

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


لا يا عم احنا وش كدا برضوا 
ههههههههه​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (4 يوليو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *نعم .. نعم .. نعم
> واللى هيقول  لا
> هيروح النااااااااار
> ههههههههههه​*




اهو وبراحتكم بقي 

دا تحذير اداري 

الزعيم مترشح 

والنائبة موجودة 

واقد اعذر من انذر 

ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## جيلان (5 يوليو 2011)

وانا بطالب بانشاء قانون للمعاكسة شبه بتاع الدفاع عن النفس كدة انه لو ولد عاكس بنت من حقها تقتله عادى خالص من غير ما يتحكم عليها باى حاجة


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2011)

جيلان قال:


> وانا بطالب بانشاء قانون للمعاكسة شبه بتاع الدفاع عن النفس كدة انه لو ولد عاكس بنت من حقها تقتله عادى خالص من غير ما يتحكم عليها باى حاجة



فكرة جميلة وإذا وافق روك علي وضعها ضمن برنامجةالإنتخابي 

سيكون شعار الحملة 




​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (8 يوليو 2011)

ههههههههههههههههه روعة بجد يا بوب
تسلم ايدك


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه روعة بجد يا بوب
> تسلم ايدك



ميرسي ليكِ يا ملكة 

يلا بقي علشان روك داخل بحملة داعية بعد شوية هاتكسر الدنيا 


مع روك بيه كيلو اللحمة هايوصل 10 جنيه 


يلا اهتفي وهايديكي تقييم 
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2011)

​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (8 يوليو 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههه حاضر يا بوب

مع روك بيه كيلو اللحمة هايوصل 10 جنيه ​ 
كدة كويس ؟؟
​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2011)

احنا مش ذي حد ولا حد زيينا 

وإللي يعرف يشتغل يطلع شغلنا 

دا شعاري انا بقي 

ههههههههههههههههههههه


نبدأ الحملة 







[/IMG]









في العين وجوه القلب ياريس 

































انتظرونا لإستكمال البرنامج الإنتخابي 





​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه حاضر يا بوب
> 
> مع روك بيه كيلو اللحمة هايوصل 10 جنيه ​
> كدة كويس ؟؟
> ​



كده تمااااااااااااااااااااااااام 

دعوة لكل المصوتين 


يا حلوين يا حلوين استنوا روك وخليكوا جاهزين ​


----------



## marcelino (8 يوليو 2011)

*‏*

عن نفسى لا اؤيد روك لرئاسه البلاد 
ولو وصل  للحكم هنعمل ثوره لذوذه كده مش هايلحق يطول الكرسى30:


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2011)

*رد: ‏*



marcelino قال:


> عن نفسى لا اؤيد روك لرئاسه البلاد
> ولو وصل  للحكم هنعمل ثوره لذوذه كده مش هايلحق يطول الكرسى30:



يا بني انت مش معاك عيال تربيها مش خايف عليهم 

طيب يا اخي خاف علي نفسك 

ولا تلقيك من الفلول اتباع الثورة المضادة 

إذن 

لا تراجع ولا استسلام 

إلي الأمام إلي الأمام ................ ثورة ثورة 

ههههههههههه

انا حذرتك بقي 

وانت 

AS U LIKE  يا معلمي


يا مارس 

طير انت 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## انريكي (8 يوليو 2011)

*رد: ‏*




marcelino قال:


> عن نفسى لا اؤيد روك لرئاسه البلاد
> ولو وصل  للحكم هنعمل ثوره لذوذه كده مش هايلحق يطول الكرسى30:


leasantrleasantrleasantr

:36_11_13::36_11_13::t17:


----------

